# Basic Temperature and Press time



## regattakid

We are looking at our first dye sub job. For 100% poly, double mesh, what would be the recommended pressing time and temperature. Reading in other posts I am guessing that about 400 degrees and 45 seconds. We will be testing, but while waiting for the machine to heat up thought I would post and see what comes back.


----------



## oneeyedjack

We use a light to medium pressure for around 60 secs and with a lot of black we add a few secs as it is the last color to sublimate.

Gary


----------



## h2opromedia

I've been testing out pressure on my press and am in between light to medium pressure. I've been doing 400 degrees for 60 seconds.

I have wondered about going longer with some shirts (especially alot of black ink in a design) because it does seem that it doesn't press perfect all the time. Been thinking it is the pressure, but the post above is giving me some incite so I'm going to try 65-70 seconds on my next few prints that have alot of black and see if that works.

Best Regards,
Ken


----------



## conde tech

The standard rule for most sublimation shirts of fabric 45-55 secs. at 400 degrees.


----------



## uncletee

always use 400 degrees.


----------



## jtwild

hello 
so i just pressed on a white Gildan 100% poly with sublimation paper. my heat wast at 400 and my time of press was 30sec the colors came out well but you can see that the shirt had burned look like a light brown. any ideas what i can do for this wont happen aging.


----------



## JaeAmera

From my experience with this characteristic.....check your temp. (temp gun and/or temp probe)

Normally that is caused with too much heat.

Hope this helps..

-Jae


----------



## jtwild

Could my pressure on my press make that happen to


----------



## Dekzion

Jae's right. too much heat, longer than 30 seconds is needed. I go 72 seconds at 385 for shirts


----------



## jtwild

Sounds good I'll give that a try. Thank you all for your help. Question any one know a good sublimation paper for inkjet for dark shirts.


----------



## BELLACANVASLA

It depends on the fabrication of the tee, but between 380 – 400 degrees for 20 – 35 seconds. Definitely test different settings though. We also suggest using a protective teflon sheet or blank sublimation paper on top of the printed paper to prevent burn marks and scorching the fabric. We did a video on sublimation too, if you want to check it out HERE.


----------



## Steve Fuentes

We have pretty good success with 400 at 60 sec


----------



## jtwild

this was a great video by the way helped a lot, didn't know you could sub on 50/50 that's awesome by the way. you guys do great work keep it up. any recommendation on how to sub and dark colors?


----------



## Signature Series

JAE hit it on the head. You need to know what temp your press is really at. They are not always accurate in the read out and in fact can be way off. Using a heat probe like the ones from GeoKnight will get you an accurate reading and you can see if you have any cool spots on the press. 

This leads to why there are so varied heat/time suggestions as who knows if people have checked the true temp of their press or not. It also depends on ink, paper and fabric. We press light/light med at 385 for 35-40 seconds. If we apply too much pressure the ink will blow through the fabric. It just takes time to test time, pressure, temp that works best for you.


----------



## JIMMY34

I have been doing this a while, we use 390 and 38 seconds...cobra inks in Epson WF7110 and Epson T3270 and beaver paper...we are told we have some of the better colors around...


----------



## jtwild

Thank you guys for all the info. So what i have been doing is putting a cardboard in the shirt with medium pressure, heat at 370 and time 45sec. It worked well. I'm using A-Sub koala paper. I have an epson wf7110 with a ink system.the colors are not as bright as I would like but it works lol. Here are some pics.


----------



## SigilProducts

Those look awesome Jimmy, keep up the good work!

-Terry
SigilProducts


----------



## SigilProducts

Hi Jesus. In my opinion, skip the cardboard. Put a sheet of protective paper (kraft or butcher paper works great and you can buy it cheap in large rolls) inside the shirt and you'll be fine, the image won't bleed. Just keep the pressure down when pressing.

I'd be curious to see what the image looked like before printing (AKA on your computer screen). Is "Ravage" supposed to be that washed out? It looks to me like you just need to install an ICC profile and add it to your printer and graphics software. Your ink/CISS system provider should be able to supply the file.

What brand is that CISS anyways? Just curious. I have an inkXpro on my wf-7610.

Cheers!

-Terry
SigilProducts


----------



## jtwild

Thanks for the info. When I got the printer on Amazon it was a package it came with the printer and ink. I have been looking for icc for the printer but it didn't have one .i looked at the web page for a plug but nothing. I was thinking of trying out the cobra one to see if it would work. what are your thoughts on that. here is the website for the ink system cisinks.com


----------



## pipeandwire

JIMMY34 said:


> I have been doing this a while, we use 390 and 38 seconds...cobra inks in Epson WF7110 and Epson T3270 and beaver paper...we are told we have some of the better colors around...


are those 100% poly wicking tshirts? they look incredible. are u using sub or pigment ink in your epson. i actually have both, a 1430 for sub and 7620 for pigments but im stuck on the subs leaving heat squares on the wicking poly shirts, have pillows, mats, teflon, kraft paper, raised mats ---- trying everything


----------



## jtwild

I am using 100% poly. I have the same problem with the box. I don't think there is really anything You can do to make that go away. And I'm using OSIR sub ink. I did find a a temperature that has work for me not leaving so much of an imprint of the box but I set up my press at 375 heat and pres for 45 sec while using heat press sheet. Hopefully this helps


----------



## weiom

BELLACANVASLA said:


> It depends on the fabrication of the tee, but between 380 – 400 degrees for 20 – 35 seconds. Definitely test different settings though. We also suggest using a protective teflon sheet or blank sublimation paper on top of the printed paper to prevent burn marks and scorching the fabric. We did a video on sublimation too, if you want to check it out HERE.


Glad to see you guys contributing here BCLA. I had seen that video and it is very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## VagabondDuane

oneeyedjack said:


> We use a light to medium pressure for around 60 secs and with a lot of black we add a few secs as it is the last color to sublimate.
> 
> Gary


Thanks for that! Didn't know that about the black


----------

